# Interesting facts about parrots



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Smithsonian


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, these are very interesting and informative.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Some very interesting facts there. Thanks for sharing Niamh.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I always love reading about parrots, wonderful facts, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's interesting! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------

